# Toilet Chemicals



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

So far our family rule has been only #1 is allowed in toilet. We have been using chemicals, but it seems to me their really is no reason other than to maybe breakdown tp. Should we continue or not. Thanks JR


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I would.









There are some on here that never do anything but the Calgon and laundry detergent treating, but I must admit I have not been that brave!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Reggie,

All due respect, and I am not looking for a debate here...just asking an honest question...Why did you spend $16,000 on a camper you won't let your family go #2 in? What makes the camper enjoyable is NOT having to use nasty campgound toilets in the middle of the night, or any time for that matter. There is no way that would have worked in my house.

If your rule stands, I would still use the chemicals, maybe half as much, just to keep the smell in check.

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Smell wuld be the number 1 thing I could think off.

I am not sure why you would only use it for 1. Dealing with it is not a problem. The main reason I ask is for me I do not like my girls and my wife also to use the public rest room. I know the trailer is clean.

John


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I'm with Castle Rock on that one. After paying that much for a TT, I'm not going to use the smelly campground bathroom. As for any odor problems, if you take good care of your black tank, it will take care of you. I suppose, if you are going to do some extended dry camping, with no dump station for miles around, it might make sense. Even with the best of chemicals, after a few days, it can get rank.








As for your original question; yes, I would still use chemicals, but only the green type. With only "#1" in there, no need for the harsh blue formaldehyde type.

Bob


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I agree with all, and also say why would you walk and use someones elses bathroom to cop a squat when you have a beautiful commode in your TT


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Why did I open this post during lunch???









Depending on the condition and location of the CG restrooms, we use those during the daytime. We use the TT toilet during the night or emergencies (or if the CG toilets are gross). The girls usually take disinfectant wipes when using CG toilets. Maybe this summer we'll use the TT toilet exclusively to see if we can fill the black tank....


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

nynethead said:


> I agree with all, and also say why would you walk and use someones elses bathroom to cop a squat when you have a beautiful commode in your TT
> [snapback]98412[/snapback]​


Is this the first use of the term "cop a squat" on this forum?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you are a #1 only then NO chems are needed but I am in the camp of why only #1??? There is no difference in maintenance either way so just use it for what it was designed for.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes, I think we have a precedent here.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Dittoes. One of the main reasons for the TT is that I have the comfort of my own toilet. There are some in here who seem to think that emptying the black tank is no big deal.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Dittoes. One of the main reasons for the TT is that I have the comfort of my own toilet. There are some in here who seem to think that emptying the black tank is no big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With each black tank dumping and cleaning, your "Gross-out Trip Point" slowly increases to where it is not a problem.

Bob


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Its not really #1 or#2 that bothers me -- its when the kids go #3 that kills me


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just going to mirror everyone's else's posts.....why only #1? I will usually use the CG toliets myself, but my DW and kids use the TT. I don't have to escort the kids to the potty, and the wife doesn't have a gross out attack.

As far as me, I've used the TT for both, but, I'm not a small man, so the CG toliets are usually more comfortable...

Enough of this topic







....how about those Yankees and Mets!









Tim


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Must agree with Tim. I don't limit the Bathroom, but still use the CG toilets when nice. It is just too narrow in there to make it comfortable. My shoulders can almost touch the wall and cabinet.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Careful Moosegut.... While using our Outback this past weekend for our first trip we used the bathroom as intended. While dumping the black tank my DW said OOOOGH. I said "there goes three days of fun".


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

campmg said:


> While dumping the black tank my DW said OOOOGH. I said "there goes three days of fun".
> [snapback]98492[/snapback]​


ROTFLMAO









With you clear tube so you know it's done.

I'm with the majority, use it for what it was built for and that loud fan really pulls the air out.

Bill.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

webeopelas said:


> My shoulders can almost touch the wall and cabinet.
> [snapback]98460[/snapback]​


Mine do. That's what holds me up while I do the crossword.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> webeopelas said:
> 
> 
> > My shoulders can almost touch the wall and cabinet.
> ...


I guess using the bucket brigade you bulk up a bit across the shoulders.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Now that was funny Andy


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > webeopelas said:
> ...


Oh sure! You mention ONE little thing (numerous times







) and ya never hear the end of it.


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

What a great site!







Thanks for getting back to me. Sooooo to answer the big question of why? 
DW is our primary interior cleaner she would prefer to not have to deal with the situation.
DH I really do not care. It certainly makes it less likely for problems ie "klingons", sesors fouling and partly my lack of experience (read fear of the unknown) dealing with black tanks has let me leave the issue lie.

And finally that bathroom is not all that big to spend quality reading time









Anyways thanks for the responses and advice and I think it is safe to say we should continue with the chemicals. Thanks again JR


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm also with the majority use for what it was intended for
DW doesn't like using it because of the quarters

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wait the best solution yet.

Drink lots of beer and drink some more beer....no problem filling up the black tank in a weekend. The used beer will make everything flow right out.

Man, I should spent my quickie flush $$ on more beer.









Thor


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

My DH and I have argued about this for a long time. He finally gave up telling me he wished I would use the CG bathroom for certain things. I have a tendency to do what I want to do. I do not want to use the CG bathroom. I like privacy and you can't get that in a CG bathroom.

He finally caved in this past weekend. The CG bathroom was full and he couldn't wait!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Its not really #1 or#2 that bothers me -- its when the kids go #3 that kills meÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They usually don't make it that far. And if they do, it's everywhere but the toilet.









BTW, at PDI our dealer explained to us to always add a couple of inches of water to the toilet before doing the deed. That makes flushing anything down cleanly much more likely. Sorry if that's TMI...


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Don't let em get you down Reggie.







I 'm with you we don't #2 in the trailer because it above my gross tolerance to dump it







We put the non formaldehyde stuff in to deodorize and keep down corrosion problems. With that setup we only need to dump evry 2nd or 3rd trip. No bucket brigade for us.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

When dumping just pretend you're watering daisys or something. It's a mental thing. At least it yours. Some people have to pump out other peoples septics. Now that's a job I'd pass on.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> When dumping just pretend you're watering daisys or something. It's a mental thing. At least it yours. Some people have to pump out other peoples septics. Now that's a job I'd pass on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree, mind over _matter_, before we had kids no way no how would I even think of such a task, poo in a container and *I* have to dump it







.

5 1/2 years later I've seen the worst the human body can produce, not a big deal now, it's much cleaner than some "blowouts" from diapers if you ask me, and for the dumping task I get to wear gloves







. I'm still not going as far as the bucket method but would if necessary









Bill


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

"I'm still not going as far as the bucket method but would if necessary







"

Oh My God! I just now got the bucket brigade thing. You mean to tell me someone would use a bucket before using the toilet in their trailer just to keep from dirtying the black tank:yuk:? Please tell me I am missing something here?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

gone campin said:


> "I'm still not going as far as the bucket method but would if necessary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should really leave this to Moosegut and will. But the short answer is no, it's much worse









Bill.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

gone campin said:


> "I'm still not going as far as the bucket method but would if necessary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay. Laughed out loud at this one. And it's not "much worse" Bill.







But, alas, I'm not at liberty to ever mention it again. I've put up with enough of your crap (sorry, couldn't resist







) and I aint never mentioning my methods for emptying the tanks at home again.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> > "I'm still not going as far as the bucket method but would if necessary
> ...


*Oh No you did not!







They used to put fires out like that in the old days didn't they?

Linda *


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm going to step away from the computer for a few days after this post, flame away at anything you want. Sorry for the big hijack.

Moosegut no hard feelings (and I'm sorry to single out your name, not intentional but relative to this post) but "I" appreciate your incite and wisdom on black tank 101, seriously I wouldn't have thought of your method but it does work obviously. I hope I didn't offend and if I did I apologize.

I seem to be offending more then helping lately (or always) or that's the way I feel lately and think a break would be the best for me or maybe everyone here.

I have some mods coming up this weekend and maybe I'll come back with a better attitude and actual helpful information vs talking about how someone does "this" vs. "that."

Happy Outbacking everyone

Bill still loving the Outbackers community sunny


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> I hope I didn't offend and if I did I apologize.
> [snapback]98625[/snapback]​


Bill,

No, no, no noooooo! I was not offended in the least. I was absolutely busting. I think it's funny. As the IT guy at work I'm always associated with all the cr** anyway







- they all love me when everything's up and running, but boy, let the network or the Internet go down for five minutes and they want to kill me. I didn't get even the slightest inkling that you were singling me out or doing anything other than busting. Keep it up. I like to give it so I make sure I can take it.









I just think it's hilarious that all you guys are such a bunch of wusses when it comes to dumping. Hey! If it was good enough to be inside my body, it doesn't bother me to transport it from the TT to the house in a bucket. Wuss.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Moosegut if I had to do it that way it wouldn't bother me
but just the thought of walking up and down all these step changes my mind real quick
And with a new septic tank right behind the camper and a clean out plug right along side the TT
Help also









Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Moosegut if I had to do it that way it wouldn't bother me
> but just the thought of walking up and down all these step changes my mind real quick
> And with a new septic tank right behind the camper and a clean out plug right along side the TT
> Help also
> ...


Hey, you guys are just over the border from Stokes (where we boondock a lot) maybe I can swing by your house after each trip and dump there.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Huskytracks said:


> Don't let em get you down Reggie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hate to admit it, but same here. might be little diffeent this summer, though, my 2 year old is newly potty trained and we don't exactly get a lot of warning before the countdown hits zero and 'launch' occurs!!

scott


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Its not really #1 or#2 that bothers me -- its when the kids go #3 that kills me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey!!! My kid IS #3!!!!
















(Check my signature)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

gone campin said:


> "I'm still not going as far as the bucket method but would if necessary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL









Thor


----------



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

I feel the same way. My family always uses the TT for #1 and #2. Why would you buy a 16,000 TT to use the outside facilities. I dump every time we camp and place the chemicales in the toilet. I make sure to add additional water before I dump as well as after I add the chemicales into the toilet. I have found adding ice to the tank will help to clean the tank from additional debree while traveling. I will add about 2 bags of ice once a month to clean out the additional debree from the system. I have had my TT for 2 years now and never had a major problem.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I kinda hate resurrecting such a crappy toic, but I needed to ask Hootbob a question......



> DW doesn't like using it because of the quarters


You charge your wife to go to the bathroom? AND, you don't furnish a change machine in there?









How cheap!

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

mswalt said:


> I kinda hate resurrecting such a crappy toic, but I needed to ask Hootbob a question......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO......


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

The camper black tank is nothing compared to what my 35 pound diabetic, blind dog puts out, must be the high fiber diet, little dog where's it come from









And then there's that summer job repairing toilets at the elder, low income housing places, now that's Nasty!!! At least what is in my black tank I know where it came from.

kevin


----------

